# Chipotle Blames Aussies?



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

http://www.beefcentral.com/trade/aussie-beef-cops-blame-for-us-fast-food-chain-chipotles-e-coli-crisis/

Chipotle has chosen the popular American Big Business approach and blame someone else for their problems. What better way than to throw the Aussies under the bus. It is always better to give the speeding ticket to someone out of town.

Note that neither the USDA or Australian authorities have found any link to Australian beef being to blame. Not long ago Chipotle was championing Australian beef as being better than USDA.

Social media is following due course and neglecting fact.

What a circus.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Tim/South said:


> http://www.beefcentral.com/trade/aussie-beef-cops-blame-for-us-fast-food-chain-chipotles-e-coli-crisis/
> 
> Chipotle has chosen the popular American Big Business approach and blame someone else for their problems. What better way than to throw the Aussies under the bus. It is always better to give the speeding ticket to someone out of town.
> 
> ...


Yep, saw that and thought about posting it , but I am so sick of even hearing the name of Chipotle.....they will soon be opening a new one in my town.....but I will refuse to patronize it after their self-righteous behavior. Maybe Coondle will read this story. 

Regards, Mike


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

Seen ad last night for wendys, i think, bragging that their beef is not australian "like the other guy's"


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Like any liberal, they never let facts interfere with their version of the story.

I wonder if plate # I H8 LIBS is available...


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Vol said:


> Yep, saw that and thought about posting it , but I am so sick of even hearing the name of Chipotle.....they will soon be opening a new one in my town.....but I will refuse to patronize it after their self-righteous behavior. Maybe Coondle will read this story.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Yeah, after the way they've acted and the things they've said, I wouldn't eat there if they were the only restaurant around...

Later! OL J R


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

There's a reason I call it "Crap-otle" They just keep digging themselves a deeper grave, now we just need to push them in...

We have eaten there before, not a terrible meal, but it's $20 for 2 people. And it's nothing extraordinary, just another typical fast food chain. When we go out to eat anymore to fast food, we generally choose Panera Bread. Wife likes their coffee drinks and I like the bread, so we both win!


----------

